

Geeknet Inc. confirms the receipt of a company acquisition proposal - drelihan
http://geek.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=915087

======
Zikes
When I go to ThinkGeek I know that I'm being pandered to as a geek, but that's
okay because ThinkGeek treats the geek demographic with respect.

It's all too easy to just slap some popular geek culture references on a
t-shirt or a hoodie and call it a day. Likely profitable, too, considering how
many "daily tee" companies I've seen. Those companies don't get much brand
loyalty, they could disappear tomorrow and a replacement would step right in
to fill the gap.

If anything happened to ThinkGeek, I don't know if anybody else could fill
their shoes without years of effort. Whatever happens, I hope they retain
their brand and their reputation.

------
morley
It's strange that they're releasing this after they've signed a merger
agreement with Hot Topic. Are they trying to raise the bid enough that the
eventual winner pays so much that they can pay Hot Topic to go away? Is this a
common occurrence?

~~~
drelihan
The board approved the merger, but a majority of the shareholders need to
approve. Once 50% of shares have been tendered to Hot Topic presented, then
the acquisition can go through.

